# Pre-heresy Rune priest



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Hi, I´m back after some time, here is my WIP progress pre-heresy RP in TDA, what do you think?
























and scale comparison with SM torso:









and here is list of bits I used:
1xSpace wolves Termnator legs
1xSpace wolf Terminator chest
1xSpace wolf Terminator Thunder hammer arm
1xSpace wolf Terminator Storm shield arm
1xSanguinary guard open hand
4xTactical marines shoulder pad
3xWFB Chaos knight shoulder pads
1xSpace wolf icon
1xWFB Ogre Kingdoms banner stick
1xWFB Chaos warriors banner stick
1xSpace wolf head
1xSpace wolves crossed blades
1xSpace wolves Wolf tail
2xPre-heresy terminator shoulder pads from one sculptor from my country
1xMicroart Great wolf head
+Guitar string and a lot of green stuff...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice conversion.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Very clever use of shoulder pads. I may have to steal that idea.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very cool conversion.


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Thx for comments, guys...I have some more work nearly done (two TW lords and some Doghouse pattern Greyhunters) so more to come early..



ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Very clever use of shoulder pads. I may have to steal that idea.


 I saw this use of shoulders done by Wolf lord Mjolnir from BnC about year ago, he used company champion shoulder pad fot the part of legs armour, I changed it for chaos knight pad to add more dramatically appearance to my priest..and if you want to use it, go for it, it´s not hard to do and makes the TDA much more bulkier in my opinion...

This was my testing model for pre-heresy termies, count as having Wolf claw and TL bolter:
















Here I used one tactical marine shoulder pad and one CHSM shoulder pad for leg armour, for shoulder pads I used Barrels by Tamyia, but I don´t like him, so he is in my bit box now, maybe later:-D


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work man... I really like how all the pieces come together. Great work man! have some rep


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

very very creative use of bitz, ias a noob to wh40k it gives me really good ideas of how you can take some thing good and make it even better, looking forward to seeing them painted thankyou for you vision! +REP


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Ok, so here is my first WIP pre-heresy true scale GH...I´m sorry about pics, it´s made by phone, cause I don´t have camera here...It is my first time doing PA with GS, so I must improve it:wink:

















and comparison with normal marine...









I must cut some edges, but it has to wait until GS will be dry...

To moderators:
How can rename the thread? and could you move it to Project log? Thanks a lot, Shannar


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Ok, here are another WIPs from me:
Thunderlord:

































Wolfguard Battle leader with PH style Wolf claw:


----------



## Webster 21 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice work mate, where did you get the wolves for the TWC?


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Thx The wolves are Great wolf 1 and Great wolf 2 from Microartstudios...Now I´m waiting for the 3rd variant for my frostlord (frostblade, stormshield, TWM)..and during waiting I´m working on fur cloaks for these two puppies


----------



## Phantom (Feb 24, 2011)

Webster 21 said:


> Nice work mate, where did you get the wolves for the TWC?


I also wonder where the TWC were purchased from. Liking the stuff in this thread, especially the TWC.


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Phantom said:


> I also wonder where the TWC were purchased from. Liking the stuff in this thread, especially the TWC.


As I wrote, the wolves are from Microart, they have three variants of them, everyone come with two versions of head, but they come without riders legs, so you must use something different, I used legs from WFB chaos knights box...


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

The third wolf finally arrived! So he is my WIP Frostlord - when i tested my list, this man was great killing machine so I gave him huge frost axe...I hope you like him...here he is:
























sorry for pic quality...


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

really cool conversions. Love them.


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Ok my Wolf brothers, Thunderlord rides to the heat of battle:
















For side shots I must recharge the camera first...only small details need to be done (something about 5 minutes of work)
Do you like him?


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Here are sideshots, I have an idea, how to improve cabling of hammer, so I´ll redo it...


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Some people here and on BnC asked me, how I did my Thunderlord, which bits I used and so on, so I did this pictures and list of bits:
1xMicroartstudio Great wolf 1
1x60mm round base
1xChaos knights legs
1xChaos knights torso
1xSpace wolf torso
1xSpace wolves bolt pistol arm
1xSpace wolves hand with power sword
1xSpace wolves head
1xSpace wolves belt
2xSpace wolves wolf skull
1xSpace wolves backpack
1xSpace wolves backpack banner
2xSpace wolves shoulderpad
1xSpace wolves Terminator Thunderhammer
1xSpace wolves Terminator Stormshield
1xSpace wolves Terminator wolftail
1xWFB Ogre Kingdoms sack for flesh and skulls
+Green stuff and guitar string

And pictures:
















The chaos knight torso is not visible, I cut it in lower 1/4 and glue it on legs, it helpes to make bigger torso and also helpes to fit SW torso on legs...Hope it helpes...


----------

